# 2007 26Kbrs Travel Trailer For Sale (San Diego)



## CamperFred (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi,

We're looking to sell our beloved travel trailer. It has given us many fond memories of adventure, road trips, and family time. However the kids have grown tired of camping. We'd rather see another family enjoy the trailer than let it sit in the storage lot. Maybe may wife and I will get another Outback when the kids are out of the house









Here are the specs:
- 2007 KBRS - King Bed, Rear Slide-out
- 4 bunk beds up front, good separate quarter for the kids
- Memory foam top on the king bed
- Maxx air vents
- Outdoor kitchen (my wife's favorite)
- Equalizer hitch
- Electric tongue jack
- Dual battery
- Recent comprehensive inspection/tune-up on all appliances. Everything works.
- Recent wheel bearing service
- Tires are in good shape
- Very clean in and out

Price is $12500. Have title on hand. Please call 858 two-five-four 44-six-three if interested.

Pictures can be found in this link:
https://picasaweb.google.com/111541728104288099597/Outback_trailer?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCKfE1OLs8L6NGA&feat=directlink

Thanks for looking.

-Fred


----------

